# Please ID!!



## Slyder (Sep 12, 2003)

Could you help me please?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

mac.?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Do you have a pic of him in the water ?


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Pygocentrus nattereri


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

Piraya ??


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

Piraya ??


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks like a piraya with a Big Jaw


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

pygocentrus piraya


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Piraya


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Might be easier to tell if it was in water.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I dont think its a piraya because the flames dont extend above the lateral line.... I think its a pygocentrus nattereri with its mouth open , trying to instinctively bite someting.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i think its a red


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

def not piraya =]


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

i dunno.....
need a tank shot
he has a strang ejaw structure .
his upper jaw seems to be way to long.
He does not seems to have a bulldog shaped mouth like pygo's.

i say its a pacu


----------



## Bola (Feb 24, 2003)

maculatus


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

id say thats a red no way thats a pacu the eye is higher than the mouth and look at those teeth!


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Rikimaru said:


> i dunno.....
> need a tank shot
> he has a strang ejaw structure .
> his upper jaw seems to be way to long.
> ...


My first guess was pacu too...but I assumed that since he is a piranha importer he would know whether he has a piranha or pacu.

It really seems like if it were to close its mouth it would have an overbite like a pacu. And the teeth also look like pacu teeth...

I say pacu aswell...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Guys, that is without a doubt NOT a Pacu. The tail banding is wrong, the eye placement is wrong and the color is wrong.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Not the best photo to work with. My impresssion. P. nattereri. Suggest getting a better photo where the color doesn't wash over.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Guys, that is without a doubt NOT a Pacu. The tail banding is wrong, the eye placement is wrong and the color is wrong.
> [snapback]1012160[/snapback]​


Definitely not a pacu. Need a better pic to be for sure, but Im going with natt.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, that is without a doubt NOT a Pacu. The tail banding is wrong, the eye placement is wrong and the color is wrong.
> ...


hm yeah ok but u got to agree he has a strange looking snout on this pic.
better pic pleaze!

If its not a pacu then a natt imo.
ciao ciao


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Rikimaru said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Pacu's look like retarded red bellies. This is most definitely a piranha

This is a pacu
View attachment 60164


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

Pygocentrus Piraya.... Brazil has so many of them...They cant find any other fish overpopulation of Piraya!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

necroxeon said:


> Pygocentrus Piraya.... Brazil has so many of them...They cant find any other fish overpopulation of Piraya!
> [snapback]1015637[/snapback]​


theres red bellies in brazil too. rio sao frasisco has piraya


----------

